# Chihuahua Books & Calendars



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

A collection of books etc from Amazon(click on the picture for the uk link onad the url for amazon.com). If anyone knows of any other good ones please PM me the URL and I will get this added. People can reply to this thread with good (or bad) comments about any of the titles:

*Books*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chihuahua: A Comprehensive Guide to Owning and Caring for Your Dog (Kennel Club Books) * - Barbara J. Andrews 




> The newest in a series of popular breed books. You will find much needed factual information and advise including points on training, care, feeding, behaviour, everything needed to maintain a happy healthy lifestyle for this treasured breed


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chihuahuas for Dummies (Howell Dummies Series)* - Jacqueline O'Neil 


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0764552848/chihuahuapeop-21



> Chihuahuas For Dummies is the essential reference for Chihuahua care and training. Find out about Chihuahua history, where to find a breeder or other options, and how to show your Chihuahua. Get expert advice on puppy behavior and training, correcting behavior problems, socializing, nutrition and exercise, plus fun activities. Also included is information on health issues such as common illnesses and chronic problems found in the breed.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Guide to Owning a Chihuahua * - Roberta Sisco 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0793818761/chihuahuapeop-21


> Describes behavioral and health issues of the breed, and offers advice for their feeding, grooming, training, and breeding


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Essential Chihuahua (Essential Guide S.) * - Ian Dunbar

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1582450218/chihuahuapeop-21



> The Essential Guides have all the facts that the new or experienced pet owner needs for a successful relationship with his or her pet. Packed with interesting sidebars, the books discuss the special characteristics of the pet; bringing your new pet home; the optimal way to feed your pet; and how to properly groom your pet. Also included are comprehensive chapters on health care and how to train your pet like an expert. The many vibrant and descriptive photos in the Essential Guides are taken by a professional photographer, and each book contains perforated fact cards with lots of helpful care tips.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Chihuahua Handbook (Pet Handbooks) * - D.Caroline Coile 


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0764115219/chihuahuapeop-21

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chihuahua Guide to Happy Health (Howell Happy Healthy Pet Series) * - Terry Ruth




> An Owner's Guide to a Happy Healthy Pet is the series to turn to when you want a basic reference that's reliable, up-to-date, and complete. These guides feature:*Expert authors, plus renowned guest contributors on specialized topics*Full-color photos throughout*Basic information on the breed, species, or topic*Complete coverage of care, health, grooming, training, and more*Tips and techniques to make life with a pet more rewarding


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chihuahua (Pet Love) * - B. Andrews 




> The newest in a series of popular breed books. You will find much needed factual information and advise including points on training, care, feeding, behaviour, everything needed to maintain a happy healthy lifestyle for this treasured breed.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chihuahuas* - Caroline Coile 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Carry-ons: Traveling Chihuahuas* - Sharon Montrose, Spencer Starr 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1584793228/chihuahuapeop-21



> From the author and photographer of Lightweights comes an irresistible single breed book sure to delight all dog lovers. Stylish, four-color photos feature Chihuahuas as they visit their favorite spots around town (places as diverse as an airplane cockpit and the Hollywood Walk of Fame). The text includes the name of each dog and where it travels ("Places Vida Travels: Petco, Kinko's Copies, Insomnia Coffee Shop, Samuel French Books, Canter's Deli, Office Depot, Third Street Promenade, Palm Dessert."). The perfect follow-up to Lightweights, this book is a fresh and funny look at one of the world's most beloved - and charming - dog breeds.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Calendars*
*Doggie Days: Chihuahua 2005 Calendar (Doggie Days) * - Leslie Evans Design (Composer), Yoneo Morita (Photographer) 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Good list Thanks Mia


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*books*

don't laugh but i bought them all :lol: :wink: 
also from amazon.co.uk i already recieved the chihuahua handbook but i'm waiting for the remaining 7 books......

kisses nat


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I hope you dont mind but I made it a sticky! I think those books are great for people to buy and read BEFORE they get a chi, or if they already have one its great to read and get additional info on!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

What a great list of chihuahua books! Now I have to go buy them all!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

i have a chihuahua calender


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

I own the chihuahua handbook, chihuahua for dummies and the kennel club one. I think my favourite is the chihuahua handbook, lovely photos and a great read.
mia
x


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Its sad...I have checked a couple of these books out but I have yet to buy one. I am always bugging people to buy these books and yet I dont own one :shock: I think I am going to buy a couple just to have


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*living with a chihuahua*

i've recieved all of my books..;and now i'm reading living with a chihuahua from Margaret Greening...and i must say it's a GREAT book :thumbup: 

kisses nat


----------



## CaliGirl (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting those. I definetly will be getting some of those. I got the Dog Fancy mag. about Chihuahua's. I think it's a great magazine, but I will definetly be purchasing some of those. Thanks!


----------



## jessicalynfl (Apr 1, 2005)

out of those books which is the best to get?


----------



## Lindsey (Apr 8, 2005)

jessicalynfl said:


> out of those books which is the best to get?


I really liked the Chihuahuas for Dummies. It's pretty lengthy, but it covers almost anything you can imagine and the Dummy books always seem to be well researched.


----------



## jessicalynfl (Apr 1, 2005)

ok ty thats the one i was leaning towards


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Has anyone else read How to Talk to Your Dog by Jean Craighead George?

There are two versions - adult and child. I think the adult version is out of print but I'm not sure. My copy is very old. I just recently reread it and it made me remember and relearn so much about how our dogs communicate with us.

This author also wrote Julie of the Wolves, and The Other Side of the Mountain.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*An Eye for a Dog by Robert W Cole.*
*Canine Terminology by Harold R Spira*


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

jessicalynfl said:


> out of those books which is the best to get?


Before we got Gidget, we purchased the book "Chihuahuas for Dummies" and it has been very helpful. I have learned alot about chis and it will help us raise our little Gidg. Although, I would love to find some more books on Chihuahuas.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just got 3 fab chi books for my birthday il have to find out the names of them


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

I Have the One Called Chihuahua (the one called just Chihuahua, with the Long Coted Chi on) 
And i just love that book. 

I also have the Chihuahua for dummies book.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i have chihuahuas for dummies and puppy training diary for dummies they both very helpful, and i brought a chi calender the other day very hard to get hold of down my way lol


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

ur welcome


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

ive only read one of those books...how sad!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i got the new chihuahuas for dummies book its brilliant and has lots of great info
also have cesar milans book its great for info on how to deal with a pack some info is great but other info in this book i really dont think i would agree with


----------



## Petbull (Dec 1, 2008)

Wich one of these books is best suited for a chihuahua owner that has alot of experience with this breed? I mean i want a book where there is alot of info abou the breed and history of the breed and the different strains and stuff and not to much about how raising the pup and how to housebreak if you know what i mean. 

HELP!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

My favorite book of all time is Dog Parenting by andrea waggener. It's not specifically chihuahua, but it's got lots of great pampering and loving advice.


----------



## whatthepup (Jul 29, 2011)

I just finished reading The Essential Chihuahua from the library. It's a basic read. Has anyone read the Smart Owner's Guide for Chihuahuas? I know they have it available on iBooks to read on an iPad, but I was wondering if it was worth the read?

I'm interested in a book to help solve issues like potty training, jumping, nipping, whining, etc.


----------



## bbriankins88 (Jul 16, 2012)

This book pretty good , But that are i am searching not this ...I need all animal calender ....Do you help me ?


----------

